# Bagyard owners...



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

First off, I'm not complaining. Is it just me or does the ride get better as you put on more miles? Is there a known break-in period for bags? When I first installed them, my ride was a little stiffer than it is now.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

did you put in those audi 90 bushings when you got them? Your bushings probably wore out and making it a less stiff ride.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

mine ride great on the CC and now the tiguan. What psi are you riding at and do you have the supremes or the bombers?


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

05slvrstonegray1.8t said:


> did you put in those audi 90 bushings when you got them? Your bushings probably wore out and making it a less stiff ride.


No Audi bushings here at all, just the OEM one. I have an MKV Rabbit and I was told to take out the OEM bearings.



passat_98 said:


> mine ride great on the CC and now the tiguan. What psi are you riding at and do you have the supremes or the bombers?


I have the Supremes without the sway bar attachment, running at 45-50psi fronts and 50-55psi rears.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Aloha-boy said:


> No Audi bushings here, actually no bushings at all. I have an MKV Rabbit and I was told to take out the OEM bearings.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Supremes without the sway bar attachment, running at 45-50psi fronts and 50-55psi rears.


No bearings? Is that right? I was going to order new mounts and bearings for installing supremes, but I'll wait to see if the bearings are needed at all.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

DubberNix said:


> No bearings? Is that right?


yes it is right,on mk5 thats how you would run it. strut has a built in bearing
[URL=http://img96.imageshack.us/i/i...96.imageshack.us/img96/426/img1347t.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]
[URL=http://img132.imageshack.us/i/...mageshack.us/img132/8121/photo0060u.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[QUOTE, actually no bushings at all. 
[/QUOTE]

I think you miss typed that ish. because you need the bushing, the oem bearing isn't needed, like Rat4life said. they are built in!


----------



## Aloha-boy (Mar 9, 2001)

Thanks for the pics Rat... that clears up a lot of things! :thumbup:



fasttt600 said:


> I think you miss typed that ish. because you need the bushing, the oem bearing isn't needed, like Rat4life said. they are built in!


Yeah sorry, corrected it.


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

i love mine and really havent noticed anything or have a problem with them in my r32 i have 37-38 psi in all my bags at all times


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

i am still waiting on o-rings from austria


----------



## 95jetta17 (Jan 21, 2008)

my bagyards ride great :thumbup:


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

I run pretty much the same psi as you and yes I has noticed them becoming a bit less stiff over about 5k miles


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

love my bombers, ride 25psi in rear 30-35psi in front daily


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

_Dirty_ said:


> love my bombers, ride 25psi in rear 30-35psi in front daily


reverse rake?


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

25


----------



## msuzuki126 (Jun 15, 2007)

TurboTrucka said:


> 25


----------



## TurboTrucka (Nov 18, 2002)

msuzuki126 said:


> yea no kiddin. So the rear would be lower, hence reverse rake


Not really. The front of the car is heavier, and the bags being larger probably adds to the need to have more pressure in the front.


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i have a mk3 and i noticed that as well. the ride did get a tad better after a few miles on them. not much but it was noticeable.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

I'm bumping this thread again because when I installed my supremes a couple weeks ago, it seemed like the strut mount fit better with the bearing installed.

Here's a phone pic of my struts









It seemed like the previous owner was using the stock bearing because you can see where it was riding. When we put the mounts on without the bearing, they seemed to wobble more than they should..so we installed the struts with the stock mount AND bearing. Now I have a little knocking sound going over small bumps or a rough road at slow speed. Is that normal or do I have to rip it apart and remove the bearings?


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

DubberNix said:


> I'm bumping this thread again because when I installed my supremes a couple weeks ago, it seemed like the strut mount fit better with the bearing installed.
> 
> Here's a phone pic of my struts
> 
> ...


That white part on the top of your strut is the bearing. it was designed to run without an oem bearing, but i've heard of other people still running them. I have knocking on my driverside, but I haven't inspected it yet.


----------



## DubberNix (Jan 29, 2002)

Thanks for the response. I was kinda hoping the knocking was the bearing hitting the top plate on the bag and I could solve it by taking it apart and removing the bearing. I guess if you're not using the bearing and still have the knocking, that blows my theory out of the water and I have to look elsewhere for the knocking source.:banghead:


----------



## najob08 (Apr 28, 2008)

I had H&R Coilovers before I put my Bombers in and I feel that the Bagyards ride better. I don't know the PSI since I'm running eLevel though.


----------

